# What tank do you use for ladies who do not want a tight fit?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I am searching for a tank for my customers who are in their 30's, 40's, or 50's and do not want a tight, fitted tank like the Bella.

I used Bella's last summer and I think they are ridiculously small. I have some small ones left that I gave to my extremely skinny, undeveloped 12 year old daughter and they fit her just fine. The last customer I made one for, I told her they run small, small, small and she ordered an XL. When I asked her how it worked later, she said it was so small she just uses it as a pajama shirt -- can't wear it out. I HATED hearing that. This was not an especially large woman. So I'm done with Bella tanks (still use the tees.)

I've ordered an Anvil 815 and it looks really big and boxy. (I know I'm being picky, but my customers are picky!) I ordered an LAT rib tank (only LAT tank carried by Broder and S&S.) It looks ALMOST as small as the Bellas. Plus it's a 2x1 rib, which is a whole separate question I'll ask if I end up picking this one. 

I ordered an LAT ringspun cotton tank directly from LAT (no one else has it) and haven't received that one yet. I paid $10 shipping for one shirt.

I found one I thought I would like by Gildan, but it's been discontinued. Then I found a Hanes one I liked, and it's also has been discontinued.

I'm about to order a Port Authority tank from San Mar, but it looks like it may be just like the Bella. 

Before I spend another $10 shipping to receive one tiny tank, I thought I would ask you all what tank you have found that you like.

I've ordered from Broder, S&S, LAT and about to order from SanMar.

*(SIDE NOTE: BTW, if you order from Broder, they are doing a thing right now where you can pick up your order from your closest Fed Ex office for FREE! I'm using that a lot right now. It's just going to be free during their trial period, but I'm very close to a FedEx office, so it's been great.)*

I thought the perfect t-shirt was hard to find! Tanks are absolutely impossible!!

Anyone find one that they like that's not so fitted??


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Get a ladies size, not a junior for one. LAT has some nice ones that are not tight.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Gildan, Jerzees, Anvil all have ladies which are not contoured - the juniors and misses are the tight fit. If you need model numbers just let me know.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

binki and irv, thanks for your help. 
I am only looking at ladies' tanks.

A couple of questions....


Binki, on the LAT tanks, I have ordered the only one they had at Broder or S&S. It is #3565 and is a rib knit. I find it very small. Then I found LAT #3589 at LAT direct and that is the one I am waiting on to arrive. Is this the style number you had in mind?

Irv - if it's not too much trouble, I would love to have the style number from the Gildan and Jerzees style. And please tell me where you can purchase? I have had no luck at Broder, S&S, or SanMar....my usual suppliers. I did purchase an Anvil 815 for ladies. Is this the Anvil you were speaking of?

Thanks so much to both of you!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i dont have a style number, we order direct from lat.


----------



## jbeardiii (Feb 8, 2010)

Gildan & Anvil provide some great fitting womens or ladies tank tops.
And I agree also that the juniors are tight fitted
You can visit there website and view them pretty easy.

Hope that helps


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

LAT - 3565
Authentic Pigment - 1972
Anvil - yes the 815

All was able to find from my new ISS catalogue from Alpha - www.alphashirt.com I am not back to the shop until Tuesday.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I use the Enza brand from One Stop. I am a plus size and it works great. It is slightly fitted, but not tight.

One Stop - Online Catalog


----------

